# Aufbauthread: CONWAY WME Carbon mit Leichtsinn



## SchrottRox (29. Januar 2016)

Ende letzten Jahres war es wieder soweit - meine innere Stimme sprach zu mir und weckte das Bedürfnis, mal wieder ein neues Radel aufzubauen...

Hier im Conway-Forum wurde ich schnell fündig und war spontan verliebt in das WME in der Carbon-Version 
Also, nicht lange gefackelt und gleich bestellt. Aber HALT...  leider gab es das Rahmenset Anfang Oktober nicht mehr in der Größe M . Eine ungefähre Lieferzeit von zwei Monaten wurde mir in Aussicht gestellt - alles Klaro, Weihnachten liegt das Teil unter´m Baum! Dachte ich und bestellte...

In all der Vorfreude legte ich los und suchte nach Teilen, verglich Testberichte und las unzählige Threads und bestellte Teile, dass es dem örtlichen Paketausträger das Lauftraining ersetzte. Je mehr ich mich mit der Teilebeschaffung und dem Aufbau auseinandersetzte, desto klarar wurde mir, dass ein Gesamtgewicht von unter 12 Kilo relativ einfach zu schaffen sein müsste. Durch die lange Wartezeit hat sich diese Erkenntnis immer mehr bestätigt und aus lauter Langeweile habe ich angefangen, vorhandene Teile zu bearbeiten, zu erleichtern und viele Teile durch noch leichtere Teile zu ersetzen.
*Seit einigen Tagen ist mir klar, die 12 Kilo habe ich schon lange unterschritten - ich bin auf gutem Wege die 11 Kilomarke zu knacken *

Dieser Thread soll bitte keine Diskussionen über Sinn und Unsinn anstiften. Jeder sollte selbst einschätzen können, welcher Aufbau für welchen Einsatzzweck und zu welchen Bedürfnissen und nicht zu vergessen, dem Geldbeutel, passt.

Ich bin ab morgen Strohwitwer und kann mich das ganze Wochenende dem Aufbau widmen. Ich werde immer wieder mal den Fortschritt posten und hoffe dann am Sonntag Abend das gute Stück an der Hängewaage baumelnd zeigen zu können. Leider sind noch ein paar wenige Kleinteile auf dem Postweg, aber das hindert den Aufbau nicht, allerdings drücken ein paar Grämmer mehr auf die Waage . Rein rechnerisch liege ich übrigens bei 11,2 Kilo im Moment. Eine exakte Teileliste kommt zum Schluss.

Meinen bevorzugten Einsatzzweck würde ich übrigens als "abfahrtsorientierte Bergtouren" bezeichnen.

So, genug Text! Jetzt folgen in erster Linie nur noch Bilder


----------



## SchrottRox (29. Januar 2016)

So, und hier gleich die ersten (schnellen) Bilder:







Ja, ich weiß - totales Chaos im Keller 






...an der freien Luft. Aber oh Schreck!!! Es ist kein Dämpfer dabei!  (dazu später vielleicht mehr...)






Rahmen ganz naggisch auf der Waage. Ohne Dämpfer (wie denn auch...), Innen- Steuerlager und den ganzen Rahmenschützern. Ok, nicht ganz schlecht, aber das Ziel wird happig...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Beppe (29. Januar 2016)

Bei dem Unsinn bin ich dabei


----------



## Stemminator (29. Januar 2016)

Jetzt hast du ja endlich deinen Rahmen!   
Da bin ich doch glatt dabei!


----------



## SchrottRox (30. Januar 2016)

Beppe schrieb:


> Bei dem Unsinn bin ich dabei



Das ist schön, mit Sicherheit gibt es auch die ein oder andere Frage zum Aufbau 

Und da geht es auch schon los...erst noch mal ein Bild im "jungfräulichen" Zustand, bevor es dann richtig losgeht:




Hat schon was...meiner Frau ist es zu schwarz  ich finde es Klasse, wobei ich gerade überlege diese Zeichen am Unterrohr zu entfernen...

Aber erst mal noch was zur Sattelstütze, ich sehe gerade mit Erschrecken, dass der Rahmen nicht für integrierte Zugverlegung der Sattelstütze gedacht ist. Hmmm, habe momentan nur welche wo der Zug unten herauskommt und das würde ich gerne auch so verbauen. Hat das schon wer gemacht? Denke das gibt Probleme mit dem Dämpfer. Mist! Da muss ich mal schauen...






So, aber jetzt erst mal schauen, wo man noch etwas Gewicht sparen könnte. Die Dämpferschrauben sind recht schwer, aber meine Titanhülsen und Schrauben werden nicht ohne weiteres zu verwenden sein.





Schrauben für Getränkehalter und das Dualplate können schon mal gegen Aluschrauben ersetzt werden. Brauche ich eh nicht.


----------



## *Souly* (30. Januar 2016)

Hallo Schrottbox,

Der WME Carbon ist natürlich für Sattelstützen mit innen verlegten Zügen gedacht, ich habe dir mal die Öffnungen und Zugführungen markiert.



Grüße

Marcus


----------



## Reitermaniac (30. Januar 2016)

Sind da Hülsen im Carbon drinnen für die Aluschrauben? Wenn nicht musst dir evtl gedanken machen ob das evtl weggammelt und welches Material unendler ist


----------



## C.Hill (30. Januar 2016)

Der seitliche Ausgang am Unterrohr ist für die Leitung zur Sattelstütze gedacht. Ab da verläuft sie dann außen nach oben (zwei Befestigungspunkte) und dann ins Sattelrohr.
Bin am überlegen, ob ich den seitlichen Ausgang für den Schaltzug verwende und die Leitung für die Stütze + Bremsleitung unten raus lasse.

Die original Zugverlegung des Schaltzugs mit dem langen Bogen unterm Tretlager geht gar nicht.
Bin mal gespannt wie du das machst...

Schönes WE!

Ps. mein nackter Rahmen hängt auch zum Aufbau bereit, wenn ich jetzt kein gebrochenes Bein hätte könnten wir uns duellieren. So sitz ich leider auf der Couch und schau dir zu. Kino an


----------



## C.Hill (30. Januar 2016)

SchrottRox schrieb:


> Schrauben für Getränkehalter und das Dualplate können schon mal gegen Aluschrauben ersetzt werden. Brauche ich eh nicht.



Wenn du die Schrauben nicht brauchst, würde ich sie durch Blindstopfen aus Kunststoff ersetzen. Hat z.B. die Aluversion, da dort alle Zughalter geschraubt sind und einige je nach Aufbau nicht benötigt werden.


----------



## Beppe (30. Januar 2016)

SchrottRox schrieb:


> ..t schon was...meiner Frau ist es zu schwarz




Meine meinte zu meinem damals neuen Aluset, ob man die Lackierung vergessen habe...


----------



## SchrottRox (30. Januar 2016)

*Souly* schrieb:


> Hallo Schrottbox,
> 
> Der WME Carbon ist natürlich für Sattelstützen mit innen verlegten Zügen gedacht, ich habe dir mal die Öffnungen und Zugführungen markiert.Anhang anzeigen 458175
> 
> ...



Hi Marcus,
vielen Dank - dachte ich mir schon fast. Also alles gut 



Reitermaniac schrieb:


> Sind da Hülsen im Carbon drinnen für die Aluschrauben? Wenn nicht musst dir evtl gedanken machen ob das evtl weggammelt und welches Material unendler ist



...ich bin doch Schönwetterfahrer 



C.Hill schrieb:


> Der seitliche Ausgang am Unterrohr ist für die Leitung zur Sattelstütze gedacht. Ab da verläuft sie dann außen nach oben (zwei Befestigungspunkte) und dann ins Sattelrohr.
> Bin am überlegen, ob ich den seitlichen Ausgang für den Schaltzug verwende und die Leitung für die Stütze + Bremsleitung unten raus lasse.
> 
> Die original Zugverlegung des Schaltzugs mit dem langen Bogen unterm Tretlager geht gar nicht.
> ...



Ja, die Zugverlegung werde ich mir sehr genau überlegen müssen. Schade dass der Zug der Stütze nicht komplett im Rahmen versteckt ist - so wie in meinem Rocky...
Ui, gebrochenes Bein  na da wünsche ich auf jeden Fall schnelle Genesung...



C.Hill schrieb:


> Wenn du die Schrauben nicht brauchst, würde ich sie durch Blindstopfen aus Kunststoff ersetzen. Hat z.B. die Aluversion, da dort alle Zughalter geschraubt sind und einige je nach Aufbau nicht benötigt werden.



Das ist eine sehr gute Idee und nochmals leichter als die Aluschrauben - hätte ich mal vorher gelesen...



Beppe schrieb:


> Meine meinte zu meinem damals neuen Aluset, ob man die Lackierung vergessen habe...



...Weiber   *Duck und weg*


So, es zieht sich alles ein wenig...erstes Problemchen - meine Sattelstützenklemme ist zu hoch  da muss was anderes her:






mittlerweile habe ich das Pressfitlager reingequetscht. Da musste ich mir erst mal ein Werkzeug bauen. Ist Premiere bei mir, hatte bislang nur schraubbare Tretlagergehäuse...





Hat ganz gut geklappt - hoffentlich muss ich es nicht gleich wieder rausmachen





So und dann noch ein paar Grämmer geklaut. Vielleicht finde ich noch ein paar Titanschrauben. Aber bei den Preisen wird es mir immer ganz schwindelig. Na ja, die Bastelversion ist ja auch etwas leichter:





So habe ich es gemacht:





Jetzt mal wieder in den Keller und guggen wie ich weitermache


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SchrottRox (30. Januar 2016)

Und gleich das nächste Problem, die Dämpferaufnahme ist nicht ganz in der Flucht:






...und ich habe für´s Bild schon gedrückt. Es sind gut 5mm außer der Mitte. Da werde ich wohl die untere Aufnahme etwas bearbeiten müssen um keine Spannungen in der Dämpferführung zu bekommen...


----------



## C.Hill (30. Januar 2016)

KERBER!


----------



## Reitermaniac (30. Januar 2016)

nicht ganz? vollkommen außer mitte


----------



## C.Hill (30. Januar 2016)

Den Versatz würde ich so nicht akzeptieren. Wundert mich auch. Bei meinem Alu hasts genau gepasst und beim Carbon fluchtets auch perfekt. Dämpfer ist iO?


----------



## Reitermaniac (30. Januar 2016)

Irgendwie sieht auch die Obere Aufnahme verzogen aus. Sind garkeine Planflächen dran. Mal die Buchsen des Dämpfers vermessen?

Bloß nix am Rahmen ändern...... lieber zurrück schicken


----------



## Beppe (30. Januar 2016)

MTB 3/16


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SchrottRox (30. Januar 2016)

Reitermaniac schrieb:


> Irgendwie sieht auch die Obere Aufnahme verzogen aus. Sind garkeine Planflächen dran. Mal die Buchsen des Dämpfers vermessen?
> 
> Bloß nix am Rahmen ändern...... lieber zurrück schicken



DAS WAR DIE IDEE!!!
Ich glaube ich habe das Problem gefunden! Die Buchsen habe nur 22,12 mm, vermutlich reicht das aus um so einen Versatz zu erzeugen. Das leuchtet ein! Wenn man nicht alles selber macht - drehe ich mir halt selber welche 

Ui, halb vier isses schon geworden...ich brauche mal nen Kaffee  Bier kommt später...


----------



## SchrottRox (30. Januar 2016)

Ach so, ganz vergessen. Die Züge sind eingezogen:





Wobei das mit der Sattelstütze ist nicht optimal, der Radius vom Zug ist zu klein, dadurch geht der Hebel nur sehr schwer, aber auch dafür wird es eine Lösung geben. Hoffe ich.





Bremsen sind montiert, Hydraulikleitungen erneuert und verlegt nur entlüftet noch nicht:





Bisheriger Aufbau:





Sieht doch schon aus wie ein Radel 

Die Laufräder bleiben nicht drin, sind nur zum Massnehmen. Für heute Abend habe ich mir vorgenommen einen komplett neuen Satz aufzubauen. Das kostet Zeit. Dafür brauche ich Ruhe und Geduld und damit sie rund laufen...

Jetzt erst mal zur Packstation fahren, ich glaube da ist noch was gekommen


----------



## SchrottRox (30. Januar 2016)

Beppe schrieb:


> MTB 3/16
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 458339



Das sehe ich aber auch so!


----------



## SchrottRox (30. Januar 2016)

So, Feierabend für heute...
Hinterrad wurde soweit fertig, die Schrift habe ich mit Aceton entfernt. Felgen sind Sixpack SAM:










Und dann ist heute noch ganz was besonderes gekommen:





Sieht, wie ich finde, super aus - hier machen lassen: http://www.waldmeissler.de/


----------



## SchrottRox (31. Januar 2016)

Schon wieder bald Mittag...wie die Zeit vergeht wenn man(n) einer erfüllenden Tätigkeit nachgeht 
Auf jeden Fall sind die Laufräder eben fertig geworden, bestehend aus Tune King und Kong mit Sixpack SAM-Felgen. Das erstrebte Gesamtgewicht von 1500 Gramm (komplett mit Dichtband und Ventilen) ist erreicht:










...na ja, fast 

Kassette und Scheiben dran, Gummis drauf und dann ab ans Rad. Man beachte den überaus genialen Schrauberhocker bestehend aus hydraulisch verstellbarem Brooks-Ledersattel 





Jetzt muss ich mir noch die genaue Zugverlegung und die Anbringung der ganzen Armaturen überlegen, bzw. ändern. Das gefällt mir noch nicht so ganz...


----------



## Reitermaniac (31. Januar 2016)

Auch die Dabben (Hausschuhe) sind nett


----------



## SchrottRox (31. Januar 2016)

Reitermaniac schrieb:


> Auch die Dabben (Hausschuhe) sind nett


...und die selbstgestricken Socken von Schwiegermama


----------



## SchrottRox (31. Januar 2016)

So, es nähert sich langsam die Stunde der Wahrheit...
.
.
.
das WME im Leichtsinnswahn ist bald fertig 
.
.
.
aber erst noch ein paar Bilder von den heutigen Bastelarbeiten. Irgendwie hat mir der Hebel der LEV Integra, bzw. auch der Zugverlauf nicht so gefallen. Auf der Suche nach Lösungen bin ich auf den Hebel einer alten Crank Brothers Stütze gestoßen (was man nicht alles so rumfahren hat...) und als ich diesen und die Matchmaker-Schelle so nebeneinander liegen sah, kam prompt die Idee 






Ein bissl sägen und feilen und schon war die ultimative Symbiose zwischen BFO Matchmaker und der Crankbros. Hebeleinheit geschaffen. Sieht nicht schlecht aus, funktioniert m.M. nach besser und ist viel leichter. Auch, weil ich jetzt einen dünneren Innenzug verlegt habe und somit die Beweglichkeit trotz der relativ engen Radien völlig ausreichend ist:






Schaut schon recht aufgeräumt aus da unten





Gerade wollte ich mal Bremsen...da bemerkte ich gleich, Mist! Ich hab ja noch kein Öl reingefüllt 
Jetzt aber erst mal Kaffee kochen und dann geht es weiter...


----------



## Beppe (31. Januar 2016)

Poste doch nochmal paar Bilder von der Aheadkappe bitte. Was hat die gekostet (gern auch pn).
Welchen Lenker hat du verbaut?

Hast du schon überlegt etwas Farbe ins Spiel zu bringen?

Ich hab mir gerade Gabel u Dämpferdecals bei Slikgraphics geordert, weil mir mein Bike optisch echt zu dröge ist. Einen flammneuen Syntace Lenker hab ich deshalb nach der Montage gleich wieder runter geschmissen.


----------



## Beppe (31. Januar 2016)

Ist das ein normaler Monarch?
Vorn NN hinten Rockrazor?  Vorn würde ich was fetteres aufziehen, Waage hin Waage her 
Hast Du die Reifen geschwärzt?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## -N0bodY- (31. Januar 2016)

Also dein Werkstatt Hocker ist echt TOP. 

Und die Lösung mit der Lenkerfernbedienung schaut auch richtig gut aus.


----------



## SchrottRox (31. Januar 2016)

Beppe schrieb:


> Ist das ein normaler Monarch?
> Vorn NN hinten Rockrazor?  Vorn würde ich was fetteres aufziehen, Waage hin Waage her
> Hast Du die Reifen geschwärzt?



So eine Aheadkappe schlägt mit 55€ zu Buche. Bei Abnahme von zwei Stück, kostet eine 22€ - die Preispolitik habe ich nicht verstanden und natürlich zwei genommen, mein Kumpel will ja auch eine Bild kann ich nomal ein Makro machen.

Der Dämpfer ist ein normaler Monarch RT HV. Wird für meinem Fahrstil vermutlich ausreichen, wenn nicht wird er halt getauscht.
Der Nobby und Razor sind mit 2.4er Breite schon recht ordentlich. Der Razor hat mich halt gereizt, werde ihn mal testen. Nobby ist ja bekannt und geht schon. Gewichtstechnisch sind sie zusammen nur 70 Gramm leichter als Maxxis Ardent in 2.4. Also von daher spielt es keine große Rolle...
Ich male die Reifen mit dem Edding an. Mit einem neuen Stift, mit guten Kanten und Geduld geht das recht gut. Gerade am Maxxis ist mir das gelb zu poppig. Bin momentan kein Freund von Bunt. Deshalb bleibt das Radl auch erst mal schwarz.

EDIT: Vergessen...der Lenker ist ein Tune Turnstängelchen...


----------



## C.Hill (31. Januar 2016)

Leider braucht der Schaltzug unterm Tretlager nen relativ großen Bogen. Lass mal die Luft ausm Dämpfer und federe den HiBa ein. Wirst sehen was ich meine. Ich befürchte dass das bei dir zu kurz ist.

Versuch mal irgendwie die Hülle nahe dem Hauptlager zu verlegen, dann ist die Längung gleich null.

So geht's beim Alu: http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/conw...bau-u-tuningfaden.743762/page-8#post-13008000


----------



## SchrottRox (31. Januar 2016)

C.Hill schrieb:


> Leider braucht der Schaltzug unterm Tretlager nen relativ großen Bogen. Lass mal die Luft ausm Dämpfer und federe den HiBa ein. Wirst sehen was ich meine. Ich befürchte dass das bei dir zu kurz ist.
> 
> Versuch mal irgendwie die Hülle nahe dem Hauptlager zu verlegen, dann ist die Längung gleich null.
> 
> So geht's beim Alu: http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/conw...bau-u-tuningfaden.743762/page-8#post-13008000



Danke für den Hinweis! Ich wollte erst den Zug mit Kabelbindern an den Dingern für den Bashguard machen - da ist mir das schon aufgefallen, dass das nicht geht. Gerade noch mal voll eingefedert - es passt, wackelt und hat sogar noch Luft (gottseidank )

So...gleich das Finale!


----------



## Beppe (31. Januar 2016)

SchrottRox schrieb:


> So...gleich das Finale!



Wiegen oder was?


----------



## SchrottRox (31. Januar 2016)

Beppe schrieb:


> Wiegen oder was?


Jaaahahaaa - gleich...


erst mal was für Dich zum Anguggen:


----------



## SchrottRox (31. Januar 2016)

So und jetzt die Stunde der Wahrheit 

Erstes Bild mit vermutlich unfahrbarem Carbonsattel und ohne Unterrohrschutz, aber 40 Gramm schwerer Sattelschelle 

Tataaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa:





So, und jetzt mit bequemen Sattel und für den Unterrohrschutz habe ich mich dann auch noch entschieden:





Zehn Gramm werde ich noch mit Rahmenschutzfolie aufbringen, damit es eine Schnapszahl wird


----------



## SchrottRox (31. Januar 2016)

Jetzt noch ein paar qualitativ nicht so gute Fotos von dem Gesamtprojekt - leider gibt es gerade keine Sonne mehr...














Letztes Bild mit voll eingefedertem Hinterbau:


----------



## Reitermaniac (31. Januar 2016)

Kommt noch eine kleine Kettenführung dran?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Beppe (31. Januar 2016)

SchrottRox schrieb:


> So und jetzt die Stunde der Wahrheit
> 
> Erstes Bild mit vermutlich unfahrbarem Carbonsattel und ohne Unterrohrschutz, aber 40 Gramm schwerer Sattelschelle
> 
> ...




Incl. Pedalen???  Milch ist auch schon drin (ich gehe mal von einem TL Aufbau aus)? EDIT: ok Felgentyp hab ich entdeckt...

WOW!


----------



## SchrottRox (31. Januar 2016)

Reitermaniac schrieb:


> Kommt noch eine kleine Kettenführung dran?


Ich glaube die wird nicht nötig sein. Aber das zeigt sich beim ersten Ausritt 
Ich habe auf jeden Fall mal die Strebenschütze angebracht. Auf dem Bild ist sie noch lose und zu weit hinten...


----------



## SchrottRox (31. Januar 2016)

Beppe schrieb:


> Incl. Pedalen???  Milch ist auch schon drin (ich gehe mal von einem TL Aufbau aus)? Welche Felgen waren das?
> 
> WOW!


Es ist mit 11,1 Kilo (lass es 100 Gramm hin oder her sein) so im Fahrbereiten Zustand, alles dran. Echt alles.

Hier noch eine Teileliste:





Jetzt kann ich zufrieden eine Pizza in den Ofen stecken, Rotwein trinken und auf dem Sofa Platz nehmen. Ich brauche nicht abnehmen - Dank ultraleichtem CONWAY WME Carbon!!!

Genug Schleichwerbung...


----------



## Beppe (31. Januar 2016)

Sauber. Bis auf den Dämpfer wirklich topp, aber ein späterer Austausch wird den Braten nicht fett machen.

Alleine mit der Montage Deines Lenkers würde ich mal eben an die 250Gramm sparen 


Danke fürs teilen (dieses Unsinns)


----------



## SchrottRox (31. Januar 2016)

Beppe schrieb:


> Sauber. Bis auf den Dämpfer wirklich topp, aber ein späterer Austausch wird den Braten nicht fett machen.
> 
> Alleine mit der Montage Deines Lenkers würde ich mal eben an die 250Gramm sparen
> 
> ...



Wird sich zeigen wie sich der Dämfer macht. Bin bislang hauptsächlich mit dem Fox RPxx unterwegs gewesen. Wenn er da rankommt, reicht mir das vorerst.
Ja der Lenker...ich hoffe er hält


----------



## Beppe (31. Januar 2016)

Reitermaniac schrieb:


> Kommt noch eine kleine Kettenführung dran?


Ist m.E. überflüssig. Mir ist am WME den Sommer über 1 max 2 mal die Kette runter geflogen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LC4Fun (1. Februar 2016)

Du bist doch ein Zauberer 
Mein ICB2.0 Rahmen wiegt ca. 600g mehr, aber das ganze Bike laut Excel nachher 1,6KG... Und da ist auch nix schlechtes dran... Ich muss heute abend mal die Gewichtsfeile rausholen und anfangen Dir nachzueifern...


----------



## SchrottRox (1. Februar 2016)

LC4Fun schrieb:


> Du bist doch ein Zauberer
> Mein ICB2.0 Rahmen wiegt ca. 600g mehr, aber das ganze Bike laut Excel nachher 1,6KG... Und da ist auch nix schlechtes dran... Ich muss heute abend mal die Gewichtsfeile rausholen und anfangen Dir nachzueifern...


War schon eine sportliche Aufgabe. Angepeilt waren ja zuerst 12 Kilo nicht zu überschreiten. Das wäre auch relativ einfach gewesen. Aber dann noch mal ein Kilo einsparen, das ging nur mit einigen sehr leichten Teilen, so wie der Lenker, die Laufräder auch der Sattel ist sehr leicht (und bequem). Dann sind fast alle Schrauben gegen Titan oder Aluminium getauscht. Viele Teile "nachbehandelt" und so das eine oder andere Gramm eingespart - das summiert sich. Es gäbe sogar noch Potenzial nach unten, man bedenke, ich habe nur eine X1 Kassette (wegen dem schwarz) montiert, der Gabelschaft ist noch nicht angepasst, leichtere Pedale und Kurbeln könnte man auch bekommen, und, und, und... Aber ich lasse es jetzt erst mal gut sein und freue mich auf den ersten Ausritt


----------



## Hammerschmidt (1. Februar 2016)

Hallo,
hier mal mein Conway WME in Größe L in meiner Wunschausstattung mit ziemlich genau 13Kg.

Rahmen WME Carbon L
Dämpfer Rock Shock
Gabel Lyrik 180mm
Steuersatz Standard
Sattelstütze RS Reverb 420 31,6 125mm
Sattel China Carbon
Sattelklemme China Alu
Bremse Shimano Saint I-Spec-I B
Schalthebel XTR 11fach
Schaltwerk XT 11fach
Ritzel XT 11fach 11-42
Kurbel + Ritzel XT 11fach + Absolut Black 32Z
Kette XT 11fach zusätzlich
Lenker Easton Haven 750mm schwarz
Vorbau Easton Haven 50mm
Griffe Silikon
Pedale Time Z
Reifen Muddy Marry
Laufräder China Carbon 36mm außen, Hakenlos
Speichen Sapim CX Ray
Nippel rot
KING KONG rot
Option ProCore, wird nach dem ersten nachzentrieren montiert


----------



## SchrottRox (1. Februar 2016)

marmion schrieb:


> Hallo,
> hier mal mein Conway WME in Größe L in meiner Wunschausstattung mit ziemlich genau 13Kg.


Schickes Teil und das Gewicht geht bei diesem Aufbau ja auch voll in Ordnung. Klar kann man immer ein paar Grämmer noch einsparen, aber für Deinen Einsatzzweck (und der wird etwas härter sein ), passt das doch .
OK., über den Sattel könnte man streiten - geht eigentlich gar nicht...zumindest nicht für mich. Hatte sowas mal auf dem DH´ler für einen Tag Bikepark. Du glaubst nicht wie meine Innenschenkel danach geschmerzt haben - man führt ja quasi das Rad im Stehen und da war mir das zu hart...


----------



## Deleted 348981 (1. Februar 2016)

@marmion 

Ich glaube auf dem Sattel würde ich es keine 2 Minuten aushalten...
Sieht schon verdammt hart aus.
Aber sehr schöner Aufbau!


----------



## Donnerbolzen (1. Februar 2016)

@marmion,
hat ja letztendlich doch noch funktioniert (mit dem L Rahmen)
Dann können wir demnächst mit drei WME Carbon starten.


----------



## Donnerbolzen (1. Februar 2016)

@SchrottRox,


----------



## Donnerbolzen (3. Februar 2016)

@SchrottRox,
bezüglich der Schnapszahl
11,11 kg hätte ich nachfolgenden Vorschlag:  Schutz für den Dämpferkolben.
Die 5 gr Übergewicht kannst du mit
einer leichteren Sattelstützenklemme locker ausgleichen


----------



## SchrottRox (3. Februar 2016)

Donnerbolzen schrieb:


> @SchrottRox,
> bezüglich der Schnapszahl
> 11,11 kg hätte ich nachfolgenden Vorschlag:Anhang anzeigen 459501 Anhang anzeigen 459502 Schutz für den Dämpferkolben.
> Die 5 gr Übergewicht kannst du mit
> einer leichteren Sattelstützenklemme locker ausgleichen



Genau, sooo hab ich mir das gedacht. Eine Klemme hatte ich gleich geordert, wo ich bemerkte dass die vorhandene nicht passt. Ist jetzt zwar noch rot (bin ich günstig rangekommen), aber ruck zuck werde ich die am WE in schwarz eloxieren:






Dann habe ich natürlich Deinen Dämpferschutz kopiert, allerdings nicht so bockschwer





Ist übrigens aus einer schwarzen Trinkflasche rausgeschnitten - perfekt mit diesem Absatz. So sieht das Ganze dann am Radl aus:





Jetzt kann ich noch ne Klingel ranbauen...


----------



## Donnerbolzen (3. Februar 2016)

@SchrottRox ,
perfekt
Hast du das WME schon in freier Wildbahn bewegt ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SchrottRox (3. Februar 2016)

Donnerbolzen schrieb:


> @SchrottRox ,
> perfekt
> Hast du das WME schon in freier Wildbahn bewegt ?



Zu meiner Schande: Nööö - hab keine Ahnung ob mir die Geo überhaupt zusagt 
Aber ich bin natürlich schon durchs Wohnzimmer gerollt und denke das passt  aber in Natura wird es sich sicherlich noch beweisen müssen. Hoffe am Wochenende die Gelegenheit zu haben


----------



## Donnerbolzen (3. Februar 2016)

Die Geometrie des WME passt

Ich musste beim Dämpfer Schutz auf den Gummilappen zurück greifen, da ich immer noch 2x10 fahre
Das Dualplate gibt nicht nach,
also muss der Dämpfer Schutz nachgeben


----------



## SchrottRox (6. Februar 2016)

Heute noch die neue Sattelstützenklemme passend eloxiert:





Und dann war es endlich soweit...das WME durfte an die frische Luft:






























Fazit des kurzen Ausrittes: PASST!!!


----------



## Donnerbolzen (6. Februar 2016)

Passt ebenfalls.
Ist nur 2,7 kg schwerer


----------



## SchrottRox (6. Februar 2016)

Donnerbolzen schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 460538
> Passt ebenfalls.
> Ist nur 2,7 kg schwerer



Mal ehrlich - ist immer noch sehr leicht


----------



## belgiummtb (10. Februar 2016)

hey,

erstöal bravo für dieses bike... ich suche auch immer das optimum aus meinen rädern, und versuche gewicht und einsatzgebiet zu kombinieren.  eine frage, was kannst du zu den felgen sagen?
überlege gleichen aufbau aber mit cn spokes speichen, was hast du für speichen verbaut?  welche länge genau der speichen?

auch gerne per pn.

lg


----------



## SchrottRox (10. Februar 2016)

belgiummtb schrieb:


> hey,
> 
> erstöal bravo für dieses bike... ich suche auch immer das optimum aus meinen rädern, und versuche gewicht und einsatzgebiet zu kombinieren.  eine frage, was kannst du zu den felgen sagen?
> überlege gleichen aufbau aber mit cn spokes speichen, was hast du für speichen verbaut?  welche länge genau der speichen?
> ...



Hi,
ich habe Sapim Laser in 271 mm verbaut. Nippelmix aus 12 und 14 mm. Die Felgen sind Sixpack SAM. Bis jetzt kann ich nicht allzuviel negatives darüber berichten, das ist mein zweiter Laufradsatz den ich mit diesen Felgen aufgebaut habe. Sie sind vielleicht nicht so 100% verarbeitet, was man beim Zentrieren ein bisschen bemerkt. Über die Haltbarkeit kann ich leider noch gar nichts sagen, da ich noch zu wenig damit gefahren bin...


----------



## SchrottRox (21. Februar 2016)

Das Mistwetter geht mir auf den Senkel 

Allerdings muss man so kein schlechtes Gewissen haben, wenn man die Zeit im Keller verbringt.
Rot und Blau steht jeder Sau - das hat mich ein klein wenig gestört...dann lieber alles schwarz


----------



## pmsah21 (21. Februar 2016)

Selber eloxiert ? Schick !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## volki_d (21. Februar 2016)

Extrem schickes Bike!


----------



## Beppe (21. Februar 2016)

SchrottRox schrieb:


> Das Mistwetter geht mir auf den Senkel
> 
> Allerdings muss man so kein schlechtes Gewissen haben, wenn man die Zeit im Keller verbringt.
> Rot und Blau steht jeder Sau - das hat mich ein klein wenig gestört...dann lieber alles schwarz



Dann fehlt nur noch ein Upgrade der Gabelsteller und roten Sag Gummis zur Vollendung. 
Eine richtig scharfe Waffe ist das geworden.


----------



## Beppe (21. Februar 2016)

Ich spiele auch mit dem Gedanken meine Reifen zu schwärzen und hab dafür Mipa Reifenlack bzw ein Produkt von Teroson im Auge. 
Dem Übermalen mit Edding trau ich wenig Haltbarkeit zu. Meine Karkassen sehen immer ziemlich mitgenommen aus und da hätte ich gern was haltbares drauf.


----------



## SchrottRox (22. Februar 2016)

Beppe schrieb:


> Dann fehlt nur noch ein Upgrade der Gabelsteller und roten Sag Gummis zur Vollendung.
> Eine richtig scharfe Waffe ist das geworden.


 
Ja, schwarze O-Ringe könnte ich noch draufmachen, gute Idee 



Beppe schrieb:


> Ich spiele auch mit dem Gedanken meine Reifen zu schwärzen und hab dafür Mipa Reifenlack bzw ein Produkt von Teroson im Auge.
> Dem Übermalen mit Edding trau ich wenig Haltbarkeit zu. Meine Karkassen sehen immer ziemlich mitgenommen aus und da hätte ich gern was haltbares drauf.


 
Da gebe ich dir Recht, der Edding geht mit der Zeit runter. Da brauchte es nicht mal Steinkontakt, da reicht schon mehrmaliges Waschen...
Halt uns mal auf dem Laufenden, ob Du was brauchbares findest


----------



## SchrottRox (22. Februar 2016)

pmsah21 schrieb:


> Selber eloxiert ? Schick !


 Neenee, das Bild ist nach dem Enteloxieren, danach habe ich die beiden Teile ja schwarz gefärbt.


----------



## pmsah21 (22. Februar 2016)

Sind sie jetzt lackiert oder eloxiert ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SchrottRox (22. Februar 2016)

pmsah21 schrieb:


> Sind sie jetzt lackiert oder eloxiert ?


Habe sie eloxiert


----------



## SchrottRox (29. Januar 2017)

Viel Zeit ist seit dem Aufbau vergangen...

Einiges hat das CONWAY schon erleben dürfen, schöne Dinge wie La Palma und eine Mont Blanc Umrundung, Finale Ligure aber auch fürchterliches wie das Hochwasser Ende Mai, wo mein ganzer Bikekeller abgesoffen ist und das WME schwimmen lernte...

Einige Änderungen wurden jüngst durchgeführt:
- Gabel, statt Pike eine Formula 35 mit 180 mm
- Dämpfer, statt RS Monarch einen McLeod
- Stütze, statt LEV Integra eine RS Reverb Stealth mit 150 mm
- Bremsen, statt BrakeForceOne nun Hope Evo E4
- Vorbau, statt TwinWorks einen Azonic mit 60 mm

Das Fahrwerk war vorher schon gut, nun aber noch mal deutlich gesteigert. Der längere Vorbau soll mir den Druck aufs Vorderrad etwas erhöhen und die Bremsen, na ja, wer mich ein Mal im Stich lässt den lasse ich fallen. Bremsscheiben könnte man noch tauschen, sehe ich gerade und diese ätzenden Gabel-Decals...

Ach ja, fast vergessen...es geht ja um "Leichtsinn"...aktuell zeigt es 11,54 kg an der Hängewaage:


----------



## Beppe (29. Januar 2017)

SchrottRox schrieb:


> Viel Zeit ist seit dem Aufbau vergangen...
> 
> Einiges hat das CONWAY schon erleben dürfen, schöne Dinge wie La Palma und eine Mont Blanc Umrundung, Finale Ligure aber auch fürchterliches wie das Hochwasser Ende Mai, wo mein ganzer Bikekeller abgesoffen ist und das WME schwimmen lernte...
> 
> ...



Warum hast du dich von der Integra getrennt? Wie hat sich der Zug verlegen und bedienen lassen? Hab die neue 175mm Integra auf dem Radar und hab Bedenken wg der Seilzugverlegung.


----------



## SchrottRox (29. Januar 2017)

Beppe schrieb:


> Warum hast du dich von der Integra getrennt? Wie hat sich der Zug verlegen und bedienen lassen? Hab die neue 175mm Integra auf dem Radar und hab Bedenken wg der Seilzugverlegung.



Ich hatte eine der ersten Integra´s ohne schwarzer Kolbenstange. Diese hatte ich selbst schwarz eloxiert, aber vermutlich war dies nicht optimal gemacht, weil sich das Eloxal abschuffelte...  Die Stütze an sich ist bombig! Kein Problem mit der Zugverlegung.


----------



## BikerMike84 (30. Januar 2017)

Schicker Aufbau und Umsetzung und wirklich klasse Gewicht.

Wie groß und welche SL hast du denn bei Rahmengröße M?


----------



## SchrottRox (30. Januar 2017)

BikerMike84 schrieb:


> Schicker Aufbau und Umsetzung und wirklich klasse Gewicht.
> 
> Wie groß und welche SL hast du denn bei Rahmengröße M?



Hi ich bin ca. 178 cm und habe ne Scrittlänge von 82 cm. Mir passt (taugt) es wie die Faust auf´s Auge, aber viel wachsen sollte ich nicht mehr, sonst könnte es dann doch zu klein werden...


----------



## BikerMike84 (1. Februar 2017)

SchrottRox schrieb:


> Dämpfer, statt RS Monarch einen McLeod



Wie schlägt sich der MC Leod im Vergleich zum Monarch Plus (DebonAir?)

Hast du die King Can verbaut?

Mir fehlt beim Monarch immer etwas der Support im mittleren Federwegsbereich und bei vielen schnellen Schlägen verhärtet er etwas, wie schlägt sich der Mc Leod hier?

Klar ist das auch stark vom Hinterbau abhängig.



SchrottRox schrieb:


> Hi ich bin ca. 178 cm und habe ne Scrittlänge von 82 cm.



Danke dir hab in etwa gleiche Maße


----------



## SchrottRox (1. Februar 2017)

BikerMike84 schrieb:


> Wie schlägt sich der MC Leod im Vergleich zum Monarch Plus (DebonAir?)
> 
> Hast du die King Can verbaut?
> 
> Mir fehlt beim Monarch immer etwas der Support im mittleren Federwegsbereich und bei vielen schnellen Schlägen verhärtet er etwas, wie schlägt sich der Mc Leod hier?



Du, da kann ich noch gar nicht viel dazu sagen...bin jetzt nur eine Homerunde mit 45 km gefahren, aber das wäre auch mit nem Klapprad möglich. Das reicht nicht für ein Urteil. Die King Can ist nicht verbaut.
Ich kann auf jeden Fall nichts negatives berichten. Der Hinterbau ist per se Klasse und hat mir mit dem Monarch RL (nicht Monarch Plus) schon sehr gefallen. Habe auch nur gewechselt, weil der Monarch RL nicht in Stellung 170 mm reingepasst hatte. Jetzt habe ich ja vorne 180 mm und wollte hinten auch entsprechend den maximalen Federweg einstellen. Da ich ziemlich aufs Gewicht achte und weniger im Bikepark ballere, verkaufte ich den Monarch Plus ungetestet...


----------



## Wbs_70 (24. Juli 2017)

hi,
kurze Frage zum großen Dämpferbolzen unten,
gibt es da jetzt mittlerweile ne Idee wie man den Wechseln kann auf etwas Leichteres?
hohl bohren fällt aus, weil sowas hab'ich nicht da.

Hat Jemand zufällig die Maße grade parat um evtl. mal nach ner passenden Variante aus Titan zu schauen?

merci!


----------



## Brutus1102 (15. Oktober 2017)

Deine Frage ist zwar schon ein bisschen her, aber ich habe einen Titan-Bolzen vom Alutech Fanes gekauft und diese ca. 5-6mm gekürzt. Die Maße sind M8x50 ungekürzt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SchrottRox (15. Oktober 2017)

Sorry für meine späte Rückmeldung 

Die originale Schraube wiegt 19,5 gr
meine Hohlgebohrte wiegt 13,3 gr
Das Gewicht der Titanschraube weiß ich leider nicht, ich würde auf ca. 12-13 gr schätzen

und jetzt mein aktueller Zustand:
Aluminiumschraube von einem Cube Stereo
Gewicht ca. 7-8 gr. (nicht gewogen). Allerdings muss man die Schraube auch kürzen (was ja noch geht), aber zusätzlich muss man noch ein paar Gewindegänge nachschneiden...und dabei wird es bei den meisten scheitern. Einen Tip für eine passende Schraube habe ich leider nicht (M8x47). Wichtig ist, dass der Schaft 8mm Durchmesser hat und das Gewinde nicht zu lang oder sogar durchgehend. Das ist bei vielen Schrauben leider nicht der Fall...

Alu hält m.M. nach auf jeden Fall, da hauptsächlich Scherbelastung. Bei mir seit über einem Jahr 

Der Tip von Brutus1102 ist auf jeden Fall sehr gut!


----------



## Wbs_70 (16. Oktober 2017)

danke Jungs!
super Anregung,
damit komm ich weiter.

merci


----------



## Wbs_70 (16. Oktober 2017)

durchgehendes gewinde würde also nicht gehen?
wie hier z.b.

https://www.tuning-bikes.de/Titan-Schraube-M8-x-45mm-Innensechskant-konischer-Kopf


----------



## Brutus1102 (16. Oktober 2017)

Wbs_70 schrieb:


> durchgehendes gewinde würde also nicht gehen?
> wie hier z.b.
> 
> https://www.tuning-bikes.de/Titan-Schraube-M8-x-45mm-Innensechskant-konischer-Kopf


Nein, geht auf keinen Fall, damit würdest du dir die Buchsen kaputt machen.


----------



## Reitermaniac (17. Oktober 2017)

Also wenn man eine Schraubverbindung auslegt sollte die Schraube nie auf Scherung belastete werden. Grundsätzlich drückt die Schraube alle Bauteile so stark zusammen das diese durch die herschenden Reibkräfte an Ort und Stelle bleiben. Bedeutet die Buchse verklemmt sich im Rahmen durch Reibkräfte die aus der Schraubenverbindung (Anzugsmoment) resultieren. 

Umkehrschluss: die Schraube wird nur auf Zug belastet. Somit ist das Hohlbohren noch kritischer da die Schraube nicht mehr die "Steifigkeit" besitzt die sie braucht. Also kann es sein das sich eine hohlgebohrte Schraube in einem sehr grauen Bereich bewegt. Vorzeitiges Setzungsverhalten und dadurch einhergehender Klemmkraftverlust kann dann zu Scherbelastungen führen und eine Versagen erzeugen.
---> Finger Weg aus Maschinenbausicht

Meine Meinung: nimm die Titanschraube mit Gewinde.... im Idealfall bewegt sich die Buchse nicht am Rahmen und gleitet über das Gleitlager.
Wichtig ist das die Klemmkraft (Anzugsmoment) immer passt. Was da die Buchse beschädigen soll ist mir nicht schlüssig


----------



## M-i-K-a (12. März 2018)

Hallo zusammen,

hab mir auch ein Conway Rahmen zugelegt. Steh jetzt vor der Entscheidung welchen Dämpfer ich verbaue.
Laut Conway wird eine Rock Shox Monarch Plus RC3 Debon Air Tune L/M verbaut. Ich hatte am Anfang Tune L/L verbaut von meinem damalige Banshee Rune. Hat sich nicht gut angefühlt.

Welche Tune habt ihr verbaut? 

Grüße Michael


----------



## Wbs_70 (12. März 2018)

Rock Shox Vivid Air M/M
nie wieder einen anderen Dämpfer in dem Rahmen - das liegt so derbe satt und sicher auf dem Trail, es ist eine Messe!

p.S. NAchtrag zu den Tittnschrauben - die einfachen Titanbolzen mit Gewinde funktionieren super - und sind auch erheblich leichter


----------

